

Homeless kid goes from dumpster living to online business entrepreneur - mapu
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/nathans-journey-from-a-road-to-nowhere-to-the-information-super-highway-20101201-18fzg.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1960019>

------
mapu
Oh sorry, thanks.

